# My SE-R



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

heres some pics of the new ride


http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000164.JPG


----------



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000165.JPG


----------



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000168.JPG


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very nice, how do you like it?


----------



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

The High Points

Best nissan I have ever owned, the car handles like its on rails, has gobs of power (tons of torque steer) the interior looks so much better than the older ones. The fit and finish of this car would rival many cars with double the sticker price ( I get a disc through my job and took it home for 28k car was stickered at 32 and change), and the thing that has me giddy about the car is the sound..........man does it sound good. def louder than the Z, very mellow at idle but quickly goes to a wide open scream when you go past half throttle ( I swear it sounds like an aftermarket exhaust system). 

The Low Points

Black (owned it for 7 days and have washed it 4 times allready)
not enough hours in the day to truely enjoy this car

infact I think Im gonna run out for something to eat, I swear, this car makes you look for excuses to drive it, its been 7 days and I still keep looking out my window in awe of the car.


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

05 Altima SE-R said:


> The High Points
> 
> Best nissan I have ever owned, the car handles like its on rails, has gobs of power (tons of torque steer) the interior looks so much better than the older ones. The fit and finish of this car would rival many cars with double the sticker price ( I get a disc through my job and took it home for 28k car was stickered at 32 and change), and the thing that has me giddy about the car is the sound..........man does it sound good. def louder than the Z, very mellow at idle but quickly goes to a wide open scream when you go past half throttle ( I swear it sounds like an aftermarket exhaust system).
> 
> ...



I will listen to your advise regarding the Ebony colour. I think I am going to the Smoke Colour. Being on this forum I can't wait to get mine. Mid December


----------



## morpheus1969 (Oct 13, 2004)

Code Red....Had mine for about a month. Code Red 6spd. no TCS. 

Cant get enough of it almost have 3k miles on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I like how a lot of the Z made it in to the altima, nice changes. I like it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OMG, I'm going over to Nissan tomorrow and taking a look, I didn't know they were out.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

How much hp you have on that 05 SE-R???????? I wonder if i can trade my altima in for 05 SE-R. If its really worth it?


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> How much hp you have on that 05 SE-R???????? I wonder if i can trade my altima in for 05 SE-R. If its really worth it?


260 bhp, 251 torque.
Zero rated summer tires & 18" rims
so if you live in a place that has a winter snow tires and perhaps winter rims a must.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't care what people say, I love torque steer! BTW, I read you got an automatic right? I probably will too, I do enjoy driving, but I live in Boston so... how's the "manual" shift mode? Does it feel like shifting, or it feels more like you giving the engine a "hint" and it then shifts a few moments later?
Did you get TCS? I think I will, but I wonder and hope it can be turned off - you know, on my Sentra SE-R I can already get the tires squealing a bit, and that makes you enjoy the off-the-line more as you throttle accordingly, rather than just mashing it and letting all the technology take you away.

If you had to point out a "bad point" what would you say? How about the size? Not sure what you drove before - I love my sentra cuz its small and nimble; reading that the altima 05 is "longer than usual" isn't superb news to me, but I'll deal.


----------

